# help about my pigeon please.



## PigeonCarl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello , so 3 days ago i found a little pigeon i bet that its not 2 months old because only a few feathers it have i made sure that she was lost , i looked for her mother but she was nowhere to be found i waited 15 mins but she didnt arrive so i decided to take it. I putted it in our garden for like 2 hours and placed some seeds , wet bread and water ( i dont know exectly what they eat ) and left her to try and eat. I bet she dont know how to eat because she left them there , my friend told me to force feed her and i did. Today it is eating alone from the floor but iv read a little from this forum and it said to me to hand feed it , but whenever i go close to it , it tries to move away or EVEn fly. How can i build my relationship with this pigeon. please help me i really want to know it better.
thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

provide him with pigeon grains or seeds and grains for doves and peck at them with your fingers so he picks them up, you can give the "force" feedings to suppliment if you do not think it has learned to eat well enough.. if the bird picks up the grains and swallows some..then he knows so you would leave the seeds for him at all times at this point. make sure he knows how to drink by dipping the tip of the beak in his water dish that can not be tipped over.


a side note, I would of left the young bird where he was as the parents do not hang around much at that age .. they come to feed and that is about it as not to attract predators. so in the future if the bird does not seem sick or is not in danger of being eaten by a cat or something then leave it.


----------



## PigeonCarl (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks for ur reply , The pigeon wasnt in a safe place i found it in a parking solt and i didnt think that his mother left him there , i tought that if i wouldnt remove him he would get hit from a parking car. Can i get to know how to build my relationship with him?
thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonCarl said:


> thanks for ur reply , The pigeon wasnt in a safe place i found it in a parking solt and i didnt think that his mother left him there , i tought that if i wouldnt remove him he would get hit from a parking car. Can i get to know how to build my relationship with him?
> thanks


That is great, Im glad you rescued him from a bad situation. I did not read that in the first post.


----------



## PigeonCarl (Apr 8, 2013)

ok , but can you please answer my 2nd question?


spirit wings said:


> That is great, Im glad you rescued him from a bad situation. I did not read that in the first post.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonCarl said:


> ok , but can you please answer my 2nd question?


respect his boundries and space, offer treats slowly from your hand.. they will eat out of hand if hungry enough or fly on a shoulder..but if they are feral they may not accept that, it depends on the pigeon.. forcing the closeness is stressful for them.


----------



## PigeonCarl (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks for ur reply , he is standing on his cage and he havent ate for 3 hours , i made a handfull of food and went next to him , he moved 2 steps but my hands were good enough to offer food , he kept looking at my hand for like 3 minutes and didnt eat from my hand , what can i do?
he prefers to eat from the bowl and not from my hand.
help is good 
thanks
edit he is standing*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

let him eat out of the bowl. his wish is not the same as yours and sometimes that is hard for humans to accept.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It takes time and patience to have him eat from your hand. It may take weeks.
Are you planning to release him? If yes, then i wouldn't want him to get too used with you. Better for him to be wild is you release him. 
If you do release him: do soft release. It would be nice if you let him go back to where belongs too once he gained his strength.


----------



## PigeonCarl (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks for ur reply dima , i am thinking of releasing him but not where he was when i found him , i have another pigeon and i wish him to be like him if he dont want to be friendly , i wish him to start and come eat from my garden and bring his mate as the other pigeon did. 
But with this pigeon i try to do my best


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

So you have a pigeon that is yours or a feral one in your garden?
The other pigeon has a mate? So there are 2 pigeons? In your garden.

Feral pigeons live in flocks. It's best for them to survive and stay safe from predators. The bigger the flock the better. 
If you have a few pigeons in your garden with time, if you place feed same time of the day, you may get pigeons and form a small flock. Won't your neighbours be bothered though?


----------

